
Is content marketing dead? - kirillzubovsky
https://inbound.org/discuss/do-you-think-content-marketing-will-become-so-competitive-that-people-will-just-ignore-it
======
dtran
(This applies for software startups— not sure what it's like for other
industries)

It doesn't necessarily have to be competitive for software companies. Even
though some do compete for the same customers, even many similar tools and
software products have difference audiences. Software, for the most part, is
differentiated enough that it's not quite like some CPGs where brand is the
biggest factor in purchase decisions—even very similar products have slightly
different feature sets and different interfaces.

If the content has slightly different audiences, the main problem then, isn't
volume of content—it's the need for better distribution and targeting, which
has been solved somewhat on the advertising side. Brands buy hundreds of
billions worth of advertising, but it's mostly well-targeted, whereas by
comparison, we just get blasted with content marketing without a ton of
targeting.

------
kirillzubovsky
Interesting discussion from the marketers. It seems the consensus is mostly
"focus on quality over quantity" and get more open. A few years ago startups
were pumping out content on daily bases in hopes of getting eyeballs, but it
seems that's no longer the winning strategy.

------
hrgeek
Content marketing has changed, and it is all about the story. You must rethink
the way you craft your content. Establish and illustrate your company’s values
and worldview while delivering value to your readers.

~~~
kirillzubovsky
So what you're saying the game is not a lot more about the marketing side of
the equation than it is about pure content. It's one thing to spin out "10
things to do X" or "You won't believe what happened when ...", and a whole
other problem to understand how a company's brand and vision fits into the
long-term desires of their audience. Noted.

